#   >   -  ! >   >       " "
*
      !!!*

*     " "
**
**     ,   !!!*

*

** !*  :6: *


 -    . 

*
*
   Kondr 
  89533420682 
         89215398401 ( 9  17) 

 .....   * *-     .


**    Kondr 
  89533420682* 






    . -,   , 27. 
   ,         "  "



*  100-300 .*


*     Kondr 
  89533420682
*

   


 !

   

       ,   ,      ,        -,      " "

*PS*


*     ,    .
 ,  ,           ,    ,    ,           .   ,              .
*

----------

:3:

----------

-.  ?

----------


## ˸

> -.  ?


!

    -

----------


## olica

--!!!      !     .....

----------

> --!!!      !     .....


   ,    :3:   :3:

----------


## olica

> ,


, ,  :8:

----------

,  , ..  ,         .

----------


## @

@,     ))))     ,  .....,        )))))

----------

))
      -   .   ,

----------

